# Marbella -recommendations for spanish state schools



## nadiam84 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello,

I am looking for recommendations for Spanish state schools in Marbella that have a good knowledge of English, I understand that I need to be over there and have a trip booked in 5 days but I am desperate for some names of schools, so I have at least 3 I can go and visit. I have looked at many threads and see that when people ask for recommendations it's hard to get people to list the school names, so some good reports and school name would be fantastic. I understand that people need to know the area but my first priority is a school that my children wont feel too isolated and to know that there are other English Kids at the school, I can then travel to my job and work from home so location isn't a problem to me as long as it is safe, fun for the children and is busy all year round. Has anybody had problems contacting the schools or getting a response from them I have emailed 15 Spanish State Schools and nothing back 

PLEASE HELP!!!

Thanks in advance 

Nadia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nadiam84 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for recommendations for Spanish state schools in Marbella that have a good knowledge of English, I understand that I need to be over there and have a trip booked in 5 days but I am desperate for some names of schools, so I have at least 3 I can go and visit. I have looked at many threads and see that when people ask for recommendations it's hard to get people to list the school names, so some good reports and school name would be fantastic. I understand that people need to know the area but my first priority is a school that my children wont feel too isolated and to know that there are other English Kids at the school, I can then travel to my job and work from home so location isn't a problem to me as long as it is safe, fun for the children and is busy all year round. Has anybody had problems contacting the schools or getting a response from them I have emailed 15 Spanish State Schools and nothing back
> 
> ...


In many areas school allocation is done by the education dept, so schools are unlikely to reply.
Try emailing the education dept in marbella directly
Did you write in Spanish?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

nadiam84 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for recommendations for Spanish state schools in Marbella that have a good knowledge of English, I understand that I need to be over there and have a trip booked in 5 days but I am desperate for some names of schools, so I have at least 3 I can go and visit. I have looked at many threads and see that when people ask for recommendations it's hard to get people to list the school names, so some good reports and school name would be fantastic. I understand that people need to know the area but my first priority is a school that my children wont feel too isolated and to know that there are other English Kids at the school, I can then travel to my job and work from home so location isn't a problem to me as long as it is safe, fun for the children and is busy all year round. Has anybody had problems contacting the schools or getting a response from them I have emailed 15 Spanish State Schools and nothing back
> 
> ...




I don't think there is anyone on this forum with children in state school in Marbella, and I'm finding it hard to believe that there can be 15 state schools there!
As we said on your last thread, and Xab has said again, it's state school, you just go where you get put and they don't particularly cater to English speakers so there isn't much point searching for one that does. Your kids are young and will just pick up the language.You're wasting your time searching for a school with other English kids, too. In Marbella, half of them will be in International School and the other half will be chattering away in Spanish with their class mates.

I'm sure there could be some differences in schools, but if they are state they should all be much the same- and many of them are facing hard cut backs with the crisis, struggling to pay for toilet paper, heating and books according to some reports here so they will have even less resources to cater for extra needs like English speakers. Unlike the UK, where we are pandering to all, Spanish schools will teach and communicate predominantly in Spanish. As I've said your kids will soon pick it up.

Don't know if you read my response on your last thread' I didn't add to it as we'd not heard any more from you- 

"Nadia, I see you have several posts and questions. I'll post what I can as I have time here.

Choosing a state school isn't like choosing a private one. I don't think you'll get much help from overly busy schools during the pre summer holiday rush with concerts, sports days, report cards and parents nights. You'll pretty much be allocated a school depending on where you live. 

Your time might be better spent dealing with practicalities like opening a bank account so you can easily transfer money before you move and getting a PAYG mobile so you don't spend s fortune phoning property agents ( they don't do email well either, you just have to do leg work once you arrive).

You say you want to be within twenty minutes of Marbella. Will you have a car or depend on public transport? Marbella is applied loosely to cover a pretty large area- where exactly is your job going to be? Juggling how to get to work, to school, etc will play a huge part in where to live.

I can't remember whether you said the work will be self employed or contracted? To get residence you'll need to prove healthcare and income. You can do this with either contracted work or self employed, but if self employed you have to pay autonomo- like National insurance. There is a special offer for a year of two if you meet the criteria but otherwise autonomo alone will cost at least 260€/ month. You have tax to pay above that."


----------



## nadiam84 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thankyou xabiachica, I think that'll be a very good idea and will get onto it asap, I did write the email in English but hoped there would be at least 1 response I could get back that might be in English out of the 15 I emailed. 

To brocher, the link that I got the schools from kindly given to me by someone on a revious thread on here was Marbella - Educacion - Colegios Publicos which lists all the spanish state schools, I tried for a long time to ge a list from search engines and they only came up with international school or private. Thank you for taking the time to get back to me and In response to your replies. I have seen many posts asking the same sort of questions as me but they were from 2007 & 2008 so I thought it was pointless me asking how they got on as was so long ago but many people seem to be in my boat and would like a spanish state school in Marbella, someone also responded with how many English children were in the state schools but the school name wasn't posted. My reason for me putting them into a sanish school is so they pick up the language and no other reason, I have no doubt that they'll pick it up really quickly but would also like to have the piece of mind that there are a few other children and also adults (for myself) to conversate with whilst settling in. I have been asking what areas are recommended for families with children, not too far from central Marbella, busy all year round and safe with a lot of english expats but I havent had a lot of recommendations, its has been mainly questions asked back to me. My job is a self employed fitness instructor and I have a job lined up when I get there to run fitness classes on the beach, I can choose any beach to set up on and I have a friend who currently owns a fitness company who is setting me up and giving me a ready made customer base, which will be fantastic, I am also TEFL qualified and will teach English as and where I can, so to me, the area for my work isnt a huge priority as I will travel, by car, if needs be, I just want an area thats best for my children. Thankyou for the info on autonomo, I will look into it further.

I have found that I have got most help from the estate agents in recommending areas etc but worry that they could possibly be recommending areas that will make them the most money when I come to purchase a property which is why I was looking for people in similar boats that could give me some advice, it seems noone has the same circumstances as me no, but they did in 2007 and 2008, maybe to do with the economy! 

Best regards

Nadia


----------



## lucysassoon (Aug 5, 2014)

*In similar boat!*

Nadia,

I am really glad I just saw your post. I googled how do I find a good spanish state school for english kids in marbella and it came up with your post  I would love to chat to you . I am thinking of coming to Marbella or near marbella as a single mum with a 4 year old to try living there. I wouldnt have the financial comfort of another income from a partner so wouldnt be able to afford International school.At the same time i don;t want my son to feel totally isolated and myself to not meet any English speaking people ( esp whilst I learn spanish.) I will be earning my money from the UK which helps as i know it is hard to earn in spain. But would love to chat to you to see what you found out? (Excuse grammar btw.. writing this at work so doing it quickly

Very daunting to try but something that would mean a beautiful way of life for our kids
I hope 

Let me know how you went with your research 

Thanks

Lucy


----------



## lilgem (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi Lucy and Nadia, 

Have you both moved here yet? Ive just joined this website so all very new to me but saw your posts and wanted to see if i could help? Im a primary teacher and have been working here since last August. I might be able to help with school suggestions. Be nice to meet up too as always good to meet new people. Im 35 and single so be good to have more female friends for sure!  xx


----------



## lucysassoon (Aug 5, 2014)

*Catch up..*

Hi Lilgem, 
Seriously not sure how to use this site but would love to have a chat. How do people email each other to pass on their number? I tried to put my email number in here but it didnt let me post my message until i removed the email address... I would be happy to call you? And would so love to chat top someone already there 
x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lucysassoon said:


> Hi Lilgem,
> Seriously not sure how to use this site but would love to have a chat. How do people email each other to pass on their number? I tried to put my email number in here but it didnt let me post my message until i removed the email address... I would be happy to call you? And would so love to chat top someone already there
> x


when you have enough posts the Private Message facility will be activated


----------



## lucysassoon (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok
Thanks


----------



## julie007 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi Not sure if you got my post .We are moving to Marbella this summer and i am looking for a Spanish state school for my son who is 6 years old , can you recommend any schools ? 
many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

julie007 said:


> Hi Not sure if you got my post .We are moving to Marbella this summer and i am looking for a Spanish state school for my son who is 6 years old , can you recommend any schools ?
> many thanks


:welcome:

as said earlier in this thread, usually schools are allocated by the education department - most towns allocate places in the school nearest to your home

you need to visit the local ayuntamiento (town hall) when you've moved, to see exactly how they deal with it there


----------



## HarryB (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi. I had kids in Infantil and also in Secondary, but in La Cala De Mijas which isnt very far from Marbella. As people have said there are catchment areas as there are here in UK. If you want to know about La Cala, let me know.


----------



## julie007 (Apr 19, 2015)

We are moving to Marbella and most web site state you have to sign your child into a school by May for Sept intake ? We went to town hall in Marbella and there are so many school not sure where to start ??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

julie007 said:


> We are moving to Marbella and most web site state you have to sign your child into a school by May for Sept intake ? We went to town hall in Marbella and there are so many school not sure where to start ??


:welcome:
yes that's correct - but don't panic if you haven't moved here by then - if your child is 6+ years of age, s/he is entitled to a school place, regardless of whether you have registered in May

what did the town hall say about how they allocate places?


----------

